# chlorine/sodium hypochlorate burns



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Got a serious safety issue with pressure cleaning and specifically chemical burns while using sodium hypochlorate. We do a lot of pressure cleaning. But mostly of houses and commercial building we are painting. Where we are cleaning for only a day or two. And then on to the painting. We are primarily painters and don't do as many pressure washing only jobs unless its a roof cleaning or an HOA that hires us to do an entire complex or townhome units. 
For you guys that have more experience with these type jobs on a daily basis. How do you protect yourself from burns. We did a 6 day job of 2 story townhomes and with 6' extensions on the guns. The chorine during application with a standard chemical tip and a zero chemical tip burnt the heck out of a couple of my guys. Arms, hands, face and down the torso where it ran down. Rain jackets or gear are to obvious a solution and not the asnwer totally, because a lot of it is running down the gun hand and arm.
1. Is thier a way to stop a wand from leaking? Since thier is not enough pressure between the wand and extension the quick connects never press and seal tight enough to prevent leaking. Especially with the longer 6' extension that is floppy.
2. What preventative measures do you take prior. I know some guys have rubbed vaseline on thier arms and face to create a barrier. 
3. What actions or treatments do you reccomend when burns and blisters do occur. 

Thanks in advance. 

I am waiting for your reply specifically Pressure Pro


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

the paintman said:


> Got a serious safety issue with pressure cleaning and specifically chemical burns while using sodium hypochlorate. We do a lot of pressure cleaning. But mostly of houses and commercial building we are painting. Where we are cleaning for only a day or two. And then on to the painting. We are primarily painters and don't do as many pressure washing only jobs unless its a roof cleaning or an HOA that hires us to do an entire complex or townhome units.
> For you guys that have more experience with these type jobs on a daily basis. How do you protect yourself from burns. We did a 6 day job of 2 story townhomes and with 6' extensions on the guns. The chorine during application with a standard chemical tip and a zero chemical tip burnt the heck out of a couple of my guys. Arms, hands, face and down the torso where it ran down. Rain jackets or gear are to obvious a solution and not the asnwer totally, because a lot of it is running down the gun hand and arm.
> 1. Is thier a way to stop a wand from leaking? Since thier is not enough pressure between the wand and extension the quick connects never press and seal tight enough to prevent leaking. Especially with the longer 6' extension that is floppy.
> 2. What preventative measures do you take prior. I know some guys have rubbed vaseline on thier arms and face to create a barrier.
> ...



:whistling2:


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

There shouldn't be a problem. The sh should be diluted when it gets to the gun. If they are leaking, replace the o rings.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

the paintman said:


> Got a serious safety issue with pressure cleaning and specifically chemical burns while using sodium hypochlorate. We do a lot of pressure cleaning. But mostly of houses and commercial building we are painting. Where we are cleaning for only a day or two. And then on to the painting. We are primarily painters and don't do as many pressure washing only jobs unless its a roof cleaning or an HOA that hires us to do an entire complex or townhome units.
> For you guys that have more experience with these type jobs on a daily basis. How do you protect yourself from burns. We did a 6 day job of 2 story townhomes and with 6' extensions on the guns. The chorine during application with a standard chemical tip and a zero chemical tip burnt the heck out of a couple of my guys. Arms, hands, face and down the torso where it ran down. Rain jackets or gear are to obvious a solution and not the asnwer totally, because a lot of it is running down the gun hand and arm.
> 1. Is thier a way to stop a wand from leaking? Since thier is not enough pressure between the wand and extension the quick connects never press and seal tight enough to prevent leaking. Especially with the longer 6' extension that is floppy.
> 2. What preventative measures do you take prior. I know some guys have rubbed vaseline on thier arms and face to create a barrier.
> ...



Line up a good lawyer. Seriously.


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

*NaOH safety*

If you use Sodium Hydroxide, which is dangerous but effective, always keep a spray bottle of vinegar on you. Spraying areas with skin contact with vinegar will neutralize the Caustic Soda, i.e. sodium hydroxide and stop the burning... as well as chemical burns.

Caustic Soda can easily blind you. Although it's not pleasant spraying vinegar into eyes that have been hit with sodium hydroxide is probably the only way to save your eyesight.

Spray bottle, bit of wire and a clip to keep on your belt. That has always been a precondition for training personnel on using Caustic Soda. Good practice that will save a lot of pain, and legal issues.

[email protected]


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

*Sodium Hydroxide Tissue digestion[edit]*

In a similar fashion, sodium hydroxide is used to digest tissues, such as in a process that was used with farm animals at one time. This process involved placing a carcass into a sealed chamber, then adding a mixture of sodium hydroxide and water (which breaks the chemical bonds that keep the flesh intact). This eventually turns the body into a liquid with coffee-like appearance,[16][17] and the only solid that remains are bone hulls, which could be crushed between one's fingertips.[18] Sodium hydroxide is frequently used in the process of decomposing roadkill dumped in landfills by animal disposal contractors.[17] Due to its low cost and availability, it has been used to dispose of corpses by criminals. Italian serial killer Leonarda Cianciulli used this chemical to turn dead bodies into soap.[19] In Mexico, a man who worked for drug cartels admitted disposing over 300 bodies with it.[20] 

Sourced from Wikipedia

Holy Moly! This stuff is bad. Do you guys really pressure wash with it?

Bonus read! Leonarda Cianciulli


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's not talking about sodium hydroxide he's talking about sodium hypochlorite


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya...2 years ago he was asking about bleach...im wondering if hr meant hydroxide though, because I've never heard of bleach burning skin that bad. 



Fun fact......Sodium Hydroxide is in most dish soap, toothpaste, and they put it on pretzels to make the outside crunchy.



But I don't think it tastes as good as bleach!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

When my daughter comes home from water polo practice, her eyes are burning from the sodium hypo chlorite they put in the pool. The thing the girls do, is flush their eyes with milk. It seems to work.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

There are face shields you can wear for using cleaning solutions over head. It is not the typical cheapy face shield, but it it sealed at the top.
My employer bought these after me and my co worker had problems on a wash job.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ridesarize said:


> There are face shields you can wear for using cleaning solutions over head. It is not the typical cheapy face shield, but it it sealed at the top.
> My employer bought these after me and my co worker had problems on a wash job.



I pressure wash some pretty nasty stuff, and I found that the full face respirators work way better than the face shields.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Second on the full face respirator over just the shield or glasses. 
They might protect you from direct splashing in the eyes but they have a tendency to trap vapors that stray up in there.

I found that one out myself while cleaning out water/alkyd paint vats with a water/ammonia/EB solution. 


Also, the black labeled cartridges that typically come with the masks are for organic vapors only and you will need different filters if breathing is an issue.


----------

